# Pte. Patrick Lormand, KIA, 13 Sep 09



## Edward Campbell (14 Sep 2009)

This is breaking news from the CBC web site:

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2009/09/13/afghanistan-canada.html


> Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
> 
> Last Updated: Monday, September 14, 2009 | 6:04 AM ET Comments10Recommend7
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## BlueJingo (14 Sep 2009)

RIP Pte Lormand.  :yellow:


----------



## manhole (14 Sep 2009)

our condolences to his family and friends.......RIP, Pte Lormand.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen, and hopes for a speedy recovery to the injured.


_English text follows French version_

Communiqué en français:


> Un soldat canadien a été tué et quatre autres blessés lorsqu’un engin explosif improvisé a explosé près de leur véhicule blindé qui circulait sur une route dans le district de Panjwai. L’incident s’est produit à 10 km au sud-ouest de la ville de Kandahar vers 13 h, heure de Kandahar, le 13 septembre 2009.
> 
> A été tué au combat le soldat Patrick Lormand du 2e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment, basé à Valcartier, Québec. Le soldat Lormand servait à titre de membre du groupement tactique du 2e Bataillon, Royal 22e Régiment.
> 
> ...



CF Statement:


> One Canadian soldier was killed and four injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle on a road in Panwjai District. The incident occurred approximately 10 kilometres South-West of Kandahar City at around 1:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on 13th September, 2009.
> 
> Killed in action was Private Patrick Lormand from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment based in Valcartier, Quebec. Private Lormand was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group, Quebec.
> 
> ...



Update:  The Taliban have claimed responsiblity for the attack - more here at Milnet.ca.

_- edited to add update -_


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Sep 2009)

RIP


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Sep 2009)

Rest well, young warrior.

RIP  

To the family of Pte Lormand, please accept our condolences.


----------



## GUNS (14 Sep 2009)

So that others may have life and dwell in peace, happiness and freedom.

RIP soldier


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Sep 2009)

Rest in Peace, soldier.  My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Sep 2009)

My deepest condolences to the family and comrades of Pte Lormand.  Rest easy mate.


----------



## mariomike (14 Sep 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family of Private Patrick Lormand.

"Lormand, or "Lorm" as he was known to his friends, was well liked and his good humour and happiness was credited with raising the morale of his section and his platoon."


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Sep 2009)

RIP Soldier


----------



## steph_3007 (14 Sep 2009)

RIP  , condolences to his friends and to his family.


----------



## Steve_D (14 Sep 2009)

RIP soldier.  Condolences to his family.


----------



## Fatalize (14 Sep 2009)

RIP Pte. Patrick Lormand, Your Sacrifice will not be forgotten.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2009)

...to be noted for its unusual length and detail  (version français ici)


> It broke my heart today to learn of the death of Private Patrick Lormand of the 2nd Battalion of the Royal 22 Regiment, based in Valcartier. This courageous soldier died when the vehicle in which he was travelling ran over one of the improvised explosive devices that insurgents use to spread and maintain terror in Afghanistan. Four of his colleagues were also injured in the explosion.
> 
> As a tribute to Private Lormand, I would like to reflect on the mission for which he so bravely gave his life, because, not three days ago, I was with our soldiers in Afghanistan to honour the difficult and remarkable job they are doing.
> 
> ...



_- edited to fix Google French -_


----------



## brandon_ (14 Sep 2009)

R.I.P pte.patrick lormand


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Sep 2009)

He is on his journey home.  There were lots of tears at his viewing from his mates.  My heart went out to them, I remember them from when I was OTW.  Good lads all.  It speaks so very highly of him that his passing was mourned so deeply by his comrades.  May he be the last.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Sep 2009)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> May he be the last.


Pray he is the last....
RIP young soldier.

jollyjacktar, thank you for being there.


----------



## R933ex (14 Sep 2009)

R.I.P    To the injured heal fast


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Sep 2009)

Media Advisory
Our Fallen Comrade Returns Home
LFCA MA 09-16 - September 15, 2009

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrade, Private Patrick Lormand from the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment based in Valcartier, Quebec, returns home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Wednesday, September 16, 2009 at 2:00 p.m. 

What:    At the request of the families, media will be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be Her Excellency The Governor General of Canada, The Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of the Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

Pte. Lormand was killed and four other Canadian soldiers were injured when an improvised explosive device detonated near their armoured vehicle on a road in Panwjai District. The incident occurred approximately 10 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City at around 1:00 p.m., Kandahar time, on September 13th, 2009. 

Private Lormand was serving as a member of the 2nd Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment Battle Group. 

-30-

For more information:          
Lieutenant Annie Morin 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 4565 Cell: (613) 243-7330 
E-mail: morin.mva@forces.gc.ca


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Sep 2009)

R.I.P. Pte Lormand  
Condolences to Family,, Comrades.. and Friends  
Speedy recovery to the wounded  

                       Scoty B


----------



## Nagual (15 Sep 2009)

R.I.P. Lorm

Condoléances à la famille et aux amis de Patrick. Tu vas nous manquer l'gros! 

JE ME SOUVIENS


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2009)

More rough news.

OWDU


----------



## bdave (16 Sep 2009)




----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (16 Sep 2009)

Body of soldier killed in Afghanistan arrives home

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20090916/soldier_trenton_090916/20090916?hub=Canada

Thanks for all that you have done Pte Lormand.  May you forever rest in peace.


----------



## bdcasey916 (16 Sep 2009)

Stand easy Pte Lormand

Rest in Peace


----------



## gun runner (17 Sep 2009)

RIP Private. To the Regiment, the family, and his friends,my sincerest condolences on your loss.U  :yellow:bique


----------

